# Nacho choked and stopped breathing



## S.Claire

On Thursday night at about Midnight I let Nacho out to go to the toilet and he picked something up in the grass and refused to drop it and ran away. He is normally pretty good at drop when there is a treat in my hand to replace it but not this time!! As he ran he started making the most horrific noises and by the time I found him in my rather large garden in the pitch black with just my torch on my mobile he was lying on his side shaking. I have never ever felt more useless in my life. I legged it with him in my arms back inside and literally began to try do the heimlich maneuver and gently rub his throat to dislodge the mass in it. He started coughing and then swallowed whatever it was lodged in his throat rather than throw it back up. I ended staying up with him all night as he was extremely withdrawn and quiet. 

Since then he has been periodically under the weather but has continued to eat and drink and enjoy a good walk everyday as well as wee and poo normally. However he keeps throwing up after every meal and won't touch his bones or pigs ears (although still very territorial over them). He's also taking much longer to eat his meals rather than guzzle them down as usual. Maybe he has a sore throat?

This whole incident could b a complete coincidence to the throwing up thing but even in the last few days I can feel he has lost quite a bit of weight. I changed his kibble flavour from Burns Lamb and Rice to Burns Chicken and Rice and have started adding Burns meat pouches (only a little bit at a time and not for every meal). Could this be why he is throwing up? Would the kibble change from lamb to chicken or the addition of the meat be a factor? - It's not like he has never had meat - he's always eating our left over roast chickens and beef!

I don't want to overreact but would like some advice. Should I rush him to the vets or just change his food back before doing anything?

Pretty rough few days and the thought of losing Nacho on Thursday night nearly sent me over the edge.


----------



## colpa110

Susie

What a terrible experience - you must be shattered. I can't give you any advice
other than take him to the vets - I don't think anything else will give you peace of mind. I hope everything is OK.


----------



## kendal

is he throwing up every meal, have you had a feel at his tummy incase what ever he ate hasnt passed. have you seen anything in his poos. 

it mught be an idea to pop down to the vets just to get him checked over. 

My Inca was very tender round her tummy when she was bunged up with the dummy she swalowed.


----------



## wellerfeller

You poor thing!!! He may well have a sore throat from his experience but I too would advise a trip to the vets, as he is a picker upper, he may have eaten something indigestable that is stuck in his system! My dads dog had these symptoms when he had swallowed a rib bone and while I worked in kennels we had a young lab with the same , he had eaten a marble. My friends dog also was sick and losing weight......eventually he bought up a whole dog toy!!!!!!
So definately take Nacho to the vets, just to be sure. I don't think any of the food would make him ill.
Good luck and keep us posted!
:hug:


----------



## S.Claire

kendal said:


> is he throwing up every meal, have you had a feel at his tummy incase what ever he ate hasnt passed. have you seen anything in his poos.
> 
> it mught be an idea to pop down to the vets just to get him checked over.
> 
> My Inca was very tender round her tummy when she was bunged up with the dummy she swalowed.



Hi Kendal

I can't feel anything around his tummy area but then that doesn't mean there isn't something there. Whatever he ate was large but as I haven't found anything in his poo and his stools are normal and solid (excuse the detail). Would he have normal bowels if there was something bad still in his tummy? I thought it could have been an apple core (we have dozens of apple trees in the garden) but I cant be sure what it was.

He has thrown up every meal but last night but then has thrown up again this morning. (I changed the kibble from lamb to rice on Friday morning - pure coincidence that was when the last batch ran out). He tries to eat what he's thrown back up.... is this normal? 

I have just rang the vet and I have an appointment at 3.50 today. I am really glad i have booked the appointment as he is growling at me now when i stroke him - something he has never done before!! Very sad mummy right now x


----------



## wellerfeller

S.Claire said:


> Hi Kendal
> 
> I can't feel anything around his tummy area but then that doesn't mean there isn't something there. Whatever he ate was large but as I haven't found anything in his poo and his stools are normal and solid (excuse the detail). Would he have normal bowels if there was something bad still in his tummy? I thought it could have been an apple core (we have dozens of apple trees in the garden) but I cant be sure what it was.
> 
> He has thrown up every meal but last night but then has thrown up again this morning. He tries to eat what he's thrown back up.... is this normal?
> 
> I have just rang the vet and I have an appointment at 3.50 today. I am really glad i have booked the appointment as he is growling at me now when i stroke him - something he has never done before!! Very sad mummy right now x


He is hungry, thats why he is trying to eat what he is throwing up. If he gets any worse/ uncomfortable I would try for an earlier appointment if possible.


----------



## M&M's mummy

I would advise taking him to the vets too as you are not sure what he has swallowed. If he was choking then it would seem like something either big or hard to digest.

Hopefully it may be something that he will pass so keep an eye on him when he poos. But for peace of mind and reassurance think a vet trip would be my preference.

Hope you get him sorted and let us all know how it goes. little buggers aren't they- like to keep us on our toes!!

Big hugs x


----------



## wellerfeller

Susie is Nacho drinking? If he is I would be happy to wait until this afternoon, if not or if when he does he is sick then get him in ASAP.
Sorry I don't want to panic you but being a puppy, they can dehydrate really quickley.


----------



## S.Claire

wellerfeller said:


> Susie is Nacho drinking? If he is I would be happy to wait until this afternoon, if not or if when he does he is sick then get him in ASAP.
> Sorry I don't want to panic you but being a puppy, they can dehydrate really quickley.


Thanks Karen. I have noticed he is drinking more than usual actually and doesn't throw up after drinking. He literally just got out of his basket and spent a good 30 seconds drinking then went back to sleep. I've noticed it because i always thought that he doesn't drink very much and the fact he is drinking more worries me further


----------



## wellerfeller

S.Claire said:


> Thanks Karen. I have noticed he is drinking more than usual actually and doesn't throw up after drinking. He literally just got out of his basket and spent a good 30 seconds drinking then went back to sleep. I've noticed it because i always thought that he doesn't drink very much and the fact he is drinking more worries me further


Keep a close eye that he isn't bringing his water back up as he may be doing this with out you noticing, check his bed, as water obviously takes less effort to throw up than food. I would ring vets again and explain how concerned you are and that you would prefer to be seen as soon as, just for the fact he is so young and things happen so much more rapidly in pups. I would be very surprised if your boy hasn't eaten something and it is stuck.
GO WITH YOUR INSTINCTS AND DON'T WORRY ABOUT OVER REACTING, HE IS YOUR DOG AND YOU KNOW HIM BETTER THAN ANY ONE. Push for an urgent appointment if you are not happy to wait.


----------



## S.Claire

wellerfeller said:


> Keep a close eye that he isn't bringing his water back up as he may be doing this with out you noticing, check his bed, as water obviously takes less effort to throw up than food. I would ring vets again and explain how concerned you are and that you would prefer to be seen as soon as, just for the fact he is so young and things happen so much more rapidly in pups. I would be very surprised if your boy hasn't eaten something and it is stuck.
> GO WITH YOUR INSTINCTS AND DON'T WORRY ABOUT OVER REACTING, HE IS YOUR DOG AND YOU KNOW HIM BETTER THAN ANY ONE. Push for an urgent appointment if you are not happy to wait.


Thanks Karen. I was hard pushed to get that appointment until i explained what had happened but i know they wouldn't be able to refuse me if i bashed down their doors with pup in arms! Tbh i'm ok at the moment and will monitor him very closely today and if i am the slightest bit more concerned I can assure you I will be in my car in a heart beat. Thank you for all of the advice. It means alot! xxxx


----------



## Sezra

Hi Susie.

I can't add anything as you have had great advice from Karen and are going to the vets but just wanted to send you and Nacho a hug and I hope it goes ok this afternoon. I will keep an eye out for your update.

xx


----------



## S.Claire

I take it back. I can't concentrate at work and he keeps urging. I've brought the appointment forward to half 11. I will let you know what happens. Very unhappy pup and mummy! x


----------



## M&M's mummy

S.Claire said:


> I take it back. I can't concentrate at work and he keeps urging. I've brought the appointment forward to half 11. I will let you know what happens. Very unhappy pup and mummy! x


 I think that's for the best hun and hope he gets sorted. Bless him xx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick

I have nothing to add but didn't want to read and run. Hope little Nacho gets on ok at the vets, me and Archie have fingers and paws crossed for you both


----------



## Rufini

Vincent sends many huges to you and Nacho. I really hope that he feels better soon!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Hope little Nacho is ok? Do update us when you get a chance. Sending you both a :hug:


----------



## Mogdog

Just read your thread. Hope Nacho is ok and hope the vet has been able to help you/him. It's so worrying when something is not right, just as bad as children!

Do let us know how you got on. Sending :hug: to you and Nacho.

Sue


----------



## Sarette

Really hope Nacho is ok xx


----------



## JoJo

Hi Susie 

How all goes well at the vets today .. what a worrying experience for you ...

Sending you a hug ... Keep us posted xxx


----------



## S.Claire

Thank you for all your kind comments. I have had to leave Nacho behind. I actually burst into tears as soon as I got into the car park. He is going to have a couple of x rays and an endoscopy this afternoon as he was retching at the vets and his temperature was at fever level although the vet said that he was very bright eyed which was a good sign.

I should have some news by 4.30 xxx


----------



## JoJo

He is in the best place .... we all know how you must be feeling ... 

I would love to say dont worry but hey you are are a loving cockapoo owner .. we all worry about our poos xxx

I will pop back on later for an update xxxx

Big squeeze coming your way xxx


----------



## Rufini

At least he's in the best possible place. I really hope he'll be ok - it;s amazing how much out little 'Poos become members of our families

Many many many many many hugs to you!


----------



## calli.h

Susie, I really feel for you, I'm sure Nacho will be fine and he is in the best place and it surprising how quick they bounce back. Big hugs x


----------



## lady amanda

Oh my gosh! I am just catchin up on this now as I am far behind in time. Oh nacho i am sure you will be ok, and you are in good hands....Susie...I will be thinking about you all day and checking back on here for an update! please keep us posted...Thoughts and prayers coming to you from Canada.


----------



## wellerfeller

S.Claire said:


> Thank you for all your kind comments. I have had to leave Nacho behind. I actually burst into tears as soon as I got into the car park. He is going to have a couple of x rays and an endoscopy this afternoon as he was retching at the vets and his temperature was at fever level although the vet said that he was very bright eyed which was a good sign.
> 
> I should have some news by 4.30 xxx



Big Hugs to you Susie, well done for taking him in quickley. I am sure little Nacho will be fine, they will find what is troubling him and sort him out. I know it is so worrying nonetheless. You will have your boy home and back to himself in no time.


----------



## JulesB

Sorry to hear this Susie but Nacho is in the nest place. I would have hated leaving him too.

I'll be checking in later on to find out more about how he's doing and fingers crossed its easily sorted.

x


----------



## colpa110

Will be keeping keeping a close eye out for your update...I'm sure he will be fine
once they know what's up.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick

For Susie and Nacho - lots of positive vibes coming your way and big hugs too :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Janev1000

Just seen your post. This day must seem endless to you you poor thing. Hoping that everything is OK for you soon. xxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Sending you and Nacho hugs. What a worrying day you are having. Well done on trusting your instincts........keep us updated. :hug:

Karen xx


----------



## embee

Lots of hugs and thinking of you...


----------



## flounder_1

Just caught up with this thread. How awful for you and little Nacho. I hope all is ok. Please keep us posted when you have some news.


----------



## EG1

Hope you get some good news soon. Awful day for you.xxx


----------



## Pollypiglet

Hi, Know how you feel I came home at 0200hrs after a late turn to a note from my neighbour that Brian my cairn had gulped a lamb bone whilst out on a walk he was really rough went to vet at 3am and all eventually sorted. I'm affraid I am one for the vet as soon as I am worried some people cope with the laeve it 24hrs but in my experience i go with my gut instinct . Good luck he is in the best place.


----------



## S.Claire

Thank you all again for your support.

I have just had news and as they say the instincts are nearly always right. The x-ray has shown that he has swallowed what they are guessing as a WHOLE GOLF BALL which is lodged in his tummy. I am so so upset but also relieved that I took him in and can't thank you all enough for making me believe I wasn't overreacting. The vet said that any longer it could have dislodged and eventually killed him.

He is in surgery now and I should get a phone call later and hopefully be returned with him tomorrow evening. It's gonna be a lonely night tonight xxxxxx


----------



## baking mama

S.Claire said:


> Thank you all again for your support.
> 
> I have just had news and as they say the instincts are nearly always right. The x-ray has shown that he has swallowed what they are guessing as a WHOLE GOLF BALL which is lodged in his tummy. I am so so upset but also relieved that I took him in and can't thank you all enough for making me believe I wasn't overreacting. The vet said that any longer it could have dislodged and eventually killed him.
> 
> He is in surgery now and I should get a phone call later and hopefully be returned with him tomorrow evening. It's gonna be a lonely night tonight xxxxxx


Hi Claire, just read your post. How scary. I hope Nacho gets well soon. Freddy swallowed my daughters sock whole when he was 9 weeks old and we were absolutely terrified, but the vets always know what they are doing so rest assured that he is in good hands x

Will be thinking of you this evening and Freddy sends Nacho lots of licks for a fast recovery xx


----------



## Sarette

Poor (but naughty!) Nacho. SO glad you took him in and that they have found the problem. Here's hoping his surgery goes smoothly and that you both get some sleep tonight. Wishing him a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Deefer

Thinking of you and Nacho!


----------



## Mogdog

My goodness, a whole golf ball! Well done for taking him to vet sooner rather than later. Nacho will soon be back home and back to normal, as the others have said, he is in very good hands.

xxx and licks from Maisie & Bess


----------



## wellerfeller

Wow Susie!!! A golf ball!!!!! Good thing he managed to dislodge it from his throat in the first place!!!!!!! Poor poor Nacho, He will be fine though and I am so happy that you trusted yourself and took him in, the alternative doesn't bear thinking about.
Thats two fantastic mum's on here who have saved their dogs lives by knowing best, you and Clare. Obi and Nacho are lucky boys!!!!
Sending the best of bestest wishes to you and Nacho.


----------



## lady amanda

a whole golf ball with such a little man!! oh my goodness! Susie, I am so glad that you took him to the vets, and so glad they are taking good care of him. yes it will be a lonely night, I will be thinking of you. have they mentioned how long it will take for him to recover. I wish you all the best Susie. hugs from me and lady


----------



## csb

How awful for you and Nacho, hope you get him home tomorrow and he is on the mend.


----------



## Julie Clark

A whole golf ball!  
Thank god you trusted your instincts. Nachos is in the best possible hands for tonight, and I hope you find some comfort from knowing you got him the help he needed when he needed you to. 
Best wishes xx


----------



## EG1

Sending you and little Nacho loads of good wishes. Hope things look much brighter for you tomorrow.xxx


----------



## JulesB

Poor Nacho (and you) but at least it's been caught early and he can be sorted now. Would never have thought a dog could swallow a golf ball! 

Hope he's all ok!

X


----------



## lilaclynda

hi claire 
so sorry to hear about Nacho ,thinking of you both love and hugs 

lynda and Ollie xxx


----------



## S.Claire

Thanks all. I know what a nutter of a dog. It's been confirmed - a golf ball it was. He is now in recovery and I should have him home by tomorrow evening as long as he has eaten some food and water. Fingers crossed my little man will be back home to a new cuddly toy and fresh bedding tomorrow with lots and lots of cuddles. He also has some get well cards too from some of my friends! Have such good support system from home and u guys on here. Can't thank you all enough xxxxxxx


----------



## ali-s.j.

Just logged on and read this thread with my heart in my mouth 
What a dreadful experience for you and Nacho, thank goodness he's going to be ok
:hug: to both of you
x


----------



## S.Claire

Oh and can I just say the importance of pet insurance! This although I would've paid a years salary in saving the little critter has come in the region of £500 - as long as they pay out that is!! This kind of money doesn't come easily a few weeks before Christmas! Luckily Sainsburys have been very helpful on the phone today x


----------



## ali-s.j.

Phew, I know the feeling! Thanks to Izzy, I also got my cat insured, and just got a cheque for nearly £300 back for him!
So glad Nacho is ok, you must be missing him dreadfully


----------



## JoJo

OH Susie .... A Golf Ball ... I am shocked .... thank goodness you took him to the vet and he will be back to himself soon enough .. phew xxx


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Gosh - what a good job you took him in today. Hope he recovers quickly and is back home very soon.


----------



## deb

Hi Claire, So relieved for you. He is in good hands, and you should always follow your instincts, moms usually know best. xx


----------



## Sezra

Just caught up Susie! I am so relieved that he is ok and now recovering. Keeping my fingers crossed that all is fine tonight and well done for taking him in...poor fella. Sending lots of hugs your way. xx :hug:


----------



## sharplesfamily

Gosh I've just caught up on this thread. A golf ball? And an op? Who would have thought it? Crikey I think you & he have both done great considering what you've been through these last few days. Thank goodness he's in safe hands now. 

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery xx


----------



## colpa110

Blimey, poor Nacho. At least they know what at they are dealing with....
hope you manage to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## lola24

Well done Suzie for getting him to the vets- naughty puppy!! He'll be as right as rain in no time. I sometimes think it would be easier if we installed zips in some dogs and cats !! I spent last new years day night -10pm in theatre with my kitten after he swallowed a button-like cap from our office. Spent my next few days off with a makeshift hospital in the spare room so that he could stay on a drip but be at home!!

As you said- thank god for insurance!! 

Big hugs and licks (from Lola!) to Nacho


----------



## Nadhak

Oh my goodness - I have rushed through every page after reading the first post Suzie - well done for rushing to the vets and so relieved that Nacho will be OK!
I hope he is not too sore after his operation and you manage to sleep tonight xxx


----------



## Missgvus

Just caught up with your news. What a terrible shock! You were so right to get him in quickly. Get well soon Nacho.
Love Gill and Stanley xx


----------



## Rufini

omg a golf ball?!? I take Vincent on walks alongside a golf course... going to keep my eye out from now on!!

I'm actually in tears because I am so glad Nacho is ok, sorry if I seem totally weird! but the thought of anything like this happening to my pup... terrifying.

You're amazing Susie! You should be really proud of yourself for your fast thinking and dedication to your little Nacho!!!


----------



## S.Claire

Thank you. All your comments have made me cry! I'm gonna try and get an early night so that tomorrow comes more quickly and I get to my little boy tomorrow! It can't come soon enough! xxxxxxx


----------



## lola24

Just to mention aswell- as susie has rightly demonstrated the heimlich (sp?) manuvore can be life saving for a choking dog. 

The most effective way of doing this on a dog is to:
- lift the dogs hindlegs from the ground so that he is in a handstand position.
-either holding up with one hand or getting a second person to help, feel for the area between the chest and abdomen where the ribs seperate (the soft part where the chest slopes up towards the tummy when the dog is standing and is in-line with the belly button)
-make a fist with your hand and firmly strike the area to expel the material being choked on
-repeat as needed

NEVER put your hand into the dogs mouth whilst he is choking as a panicking dog WILL bite.
You never know- it might just save your dogs life as Susie well knows. 
Well done Susie for being calm and focused enough to help Nacho  :twothumbs:


----------



## JR1

Susie,

What a dreadful experience. My heart goes out to you but a great outcome. I hope all goes well and he is back home tomorrow.

It makes me think that I should stop Poppy eating stones in the garden. I just thought I wouldn't be able to stop her each time so let her decide if she can cope or not. I must be very naive so your story has helped me and others know the importance of watching what goes in their mouths.

Take care,

Jane dx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Nacho ......a whole golf ball is very impressive! Naughty boy! So pleased the op went well. Hope you have a good night Susie and a lovely reconciliation tomorrow. 

Karen xx


----------



## kendal

wow that is impresive, we felt the same way about the insurance. 

have you any idea how a golf ball got in your garden?

looking forward to hearing about how he is tomorrow.


----------



## dave the dog

Oh my goodness Susie! What an awful 24 hours! Sending you and Nacho lots of love. Get well soon Nacho.

Meg and Benji xxx


----------



## jackster

Hope you and Nacho have a lovely snuggle cuddle when he comes home. Puppies are so quick sometimes when they see something they want. Sweet dreams to you both.


----------



## Tressa

Oh my heavens - who would have thought it was possible for such a wee thing to swallow a golf ball. What a terrible experience for you - so glad he is recovering now. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Kel

Ohmygosh! How terrifying!!:hug:


----------



## Janev1000

It has also made me think about the area of stones and shells outside our door that Biscuit has suddenly started playing around. All the best for tomorrow. And thank you Katie for outlining the first aid procedures.


----------



## Jedicrazy

oh Nacho..... :hug: 

I'm so glad he is alright! Susie, my heart goes out to you. What an ordeal! Thank goodness he is out of danger. Who knew a golf ball could be so dangerous?? 

Sending you both a massive cuddle and get well wishes.


----------



## Georgiapeach

So glad to hear that Nacho's going to be okay! Also glad you have pet insurance!! I don't have that. When you posted that Nacho growled at you when you petted him, that's a sign of pain. It's really a great thing that you took him to the vet so soon. I shudder to think what would have happened if the golf ball had traveled further in his system.

{{{Hugs}}} to both you and Nacho!


----------



## M&M's mummy

Sending Nacho lots of get well hugs and wishes and tell him that Golf is not for him so he will have to take up a new hobby!!!


Hugs to you too- because can only imagine how anxious you have been :hug:


----------



## Laney

So sorry you both had to go through this horrible experience. Wishing Nacho a speedy recovery and well done you for your quick action or it doesn't bear thinking about what would have happened :hug: x


----------



## JoJo

I cant wait to hear Nacho is home again with Susie ... thinking of you xxx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick

I am so pleased to hear that Nacho is on the road to recovery, what a relief for you Susie!

Big hugs :hug:for you both, lots of fuss and spoilings for Nacho


----------



## JulesB

How's little Nacho doing today? I hope he's feeling a bit better and you can bring him home.

x


----------



## lady amanda

Any word yet on little Nacho?


----------



## S.Claire

Hi everyone!

My baby is home. All sleepy and trying to lick his stitches through copious amounts of whining but now hes fast asleep and i'm so, so happy. Had the most amazing welcome from him at the vets. He jumped up like a loony - he's probably regretting that now poor boy! I can't thank you all enough for your kind words and support. 

I think he may become a spoilt pup tonight and sleep in mummy's bed! 

Here's a picture of Nacho sleeping on a duvet i've laid out for him in the living room and the xray underneath - spot the foreign object!


----------



## ali-s.j.

Oh, poor Nacho, he does look sorry for himself 
So pleased all is well again, I'm sure he'll be back to his usual self in no time 
Love to you both :hug:


----------



## JulesB

So glad the little man is home safely, even if he does look very sorry for himself in his cone! I don't blame you if you let him sleep on your bed tonight, i would do too as would want to just make sure he was ok!

Big hugs to you and Nacho.

x


----------



## Janev1000

He's utterly gorgeous - you must be so happy he's home.


----------



## EG1

What a relief! Cuddles all round. xxx


----------



## Rufini

Yeay!  I am so glad he is back home with you 
You should frame the x-ray as a reminder to Nacho not to eat golf balls! I'm sure he'll get the message


----------



## wellerfeller

So glad to see he is home with you. That xray is impressive......naughty Nacho!!!! Or perhaps you should call him Tiger (woods) now


----------



## JoJo

Susie .. Nacho looks so cute on your duvet  

That naughty golf ball in the xray .. 

So pleased he is home now ... yep spoil him in mummys bed tonight ... wow the love for our dogs is so special ... having a cockapoo snuggle .. you both deserve it xx


----------



## JoJo

wellerfeller said:


> So glad to see he is home with you. That xray is impressive......naughty Nacho!!!! Or perhaps you should call him Tiger (woods) now


Nacho aka Tiger Woods Cockapoo !!! 

Phew at least the golf ball is out ...


----------



## mariag

OMG Susie, I've only just caught up with this.
Poor Nacho & poor you, what an ordeal for you both.
Oakley & I send you both loads of {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}
XXX


----------



## JR1

What a fab image! I am sure he has forgotten all about it! Happy to hear he is home!

Jane x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Hope you had a good night with Nacho, Suzie. What an adventure! Good to see him home with his mum. I like his collar - looks a little more friendly. 

Karen xx


----------



## wellerfeller

JoJo said:


> Nacho aka Tiger Woods Cockapoo !!!
> 
> Phew at least the golf ball is out ...


It amazes me how it went down in the first plce!!!!!!! That must have hurt.......................ALOT!
I swollowed the inside of a golf ball when I was a youngster!?!? Don't ask me how or why but can't claim to have eaten a whole one


----------



## S.Claire

Hi All.

First night has gone well. He is very frustrated and trying like mad to get to his stitches though! The soft collars are great for comfort but i'm pretty sure he's going to get clever and find away around it pretty soon! I shall be watching him like a hawk over the next 10 days!

He is currently fast asleep in his basket under my desk snoring away xx


----------



## S.Claire

My mum found this - It puts Nacho to shame with just the ONE!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/edinburgh_and_east/7599899.stm


----------



## colpa110

Hi Susie

Glad to see the lovely Nacho is on the mend... these poo's do put us through it dont they!


----------



## Sezra

Thanks for the update. Glad to hear he is doing well!  xx


----------



## M&M's mummy

Glad he is home safe and sound with his mummy.

You will always remember this little adventure in years to come.

You should have asked the vet for the ball back and kept it as a souvenir in a little jar


----------



## caradunne

Sorry to have missed this until now - helping daughter with MA dissertation, left to last minute, they never change! You have had a dreadful experience, I just can't imagine it. I am so glad he is recovering.


----------



## S.Claire

M&M's mummy said:


> Glad he is home safe and sound with his mummy.
> 
> You will always remember this little adventure in years to come.
> 
> You should have asked the vet for the ball back and kept it as a souvenir in a little jar


Haha I did! But she wouldn't let me keep it for 'clinical reasons' - whatever that means! TBH i want that ball as far away from my house as possible 

Nacho is full of beans today and back to normal other than the whining which occurs when he remembers he has a poorly tummy  xx


----------



## JoJo

Great news .. Nacho is almost back to himself .. well minus the interest in golf balls .. I hope  

Gentle hug to poorly tummy Nacho xxx


----------



## jamsB

Glad to hear Nacho is on the mend - what a frightening experience for you both!!! Hope hes learnt his lesson but knowing poo pups proberbly not!!!! xx


----------



## marzy

Susie
I've just readable this with tears in my eyes of sadness ...anger at golf ball then happiness that both u and nacho are ok xxx 
poor little mite .. how did it fit in his little mouth?? 
you must of been going out of your mind with worry!! 
glad he's ok 
boycie says when he feels better he can tug on his ears whenever he likes ........ 
lol 
hugs for u 
xx 
mar


----------



## JoJo

marzy said:


> Susie
> 
> boycie says when he feels better he can tug on his ears whenever he likes ........
> lol
> hugs for u
> xx
> mar


That is so cute  

I bet Nacho would like that Boycie xxxx


----------



## S.Claire

marzy said:


> Susie
> I've just readable this with tears in my eyes of sadness ...anger at golf ball then happiness that both u and nacho are ok xxx
> poor little mite .. how did it fit in his little mouth??
> you must of been going out of your mind with worry!!
> glad he's ok
> boycie says when he feels better he can tug on his ears whenever he likes ........
> lol
> hugs for u
> xx
> mar


Ah Thanks Marzy and Boycie. Nacho loves this and can't wait to have Boycie's gorgeous black fur in his teeth again!! Poor Boycie  

Nacho is doing brilliantly. Full of beans and acting pretty normal which is not doing his stitches any favours. He is going out of his mind being on his lead all the time but he will just have to get used to it. He is chomping at the bit to do his doodle dash! 

Had to take him back to the vets this morning as he had cleverly overcome his collar and had managed to pull a stitch out! - He is just testing my stress levels at the moment!! 

Fortunately the nurse said that the skin hasn't pulled apart but i'm to keep a close eye on it. Nacho now has a larger blue collar with PINK ties! He is extremely unimpressed!!!


----------



## JoJo

Thanks for the update .... Nacho is pushing your stress levels for sure .. we would love pics of the blue collar with PINK ties  

Love & hugs xxx


----------



## marzy

so so glad he's recovering ... and quickly the sound of it 
glad your ok too xxx 

big hugs from and boycie 
to you and nacho ... 

ps
I've gone through all boycies toys and anything small or doubtful has been confiscated!! 

serious stuff ... 
and a major experience I wouldn't like to go through .. 
glad all is well 
mar x


----------



## Blaablaa

Hello Sue, as you know I've only recently arrived here so I'm a bit late on this, but I've just been reading your horrific story. Poor you and poor Nacho - what a narrow escape. So glad to hear he's recovered.


----------



## S.Claire

Blaablaa said:


> Hello Sue, as you know I've only recently arrived here so I'm a bit late on this, but I've just been reading your horrific story. Poor you and poor Nacho - what a narrow escape. So glad to hear he's recovered.


Thank you! He is absolutely fine and only felt sorry for himself for about a day! The stitches came out on Friday and the blue collar is no more. Back to normal again thank goodness!


----------



## Casey11

Oh my goodness! Just reading your story! I'm so happy that he is back to normal now, what a horrible thing to go through! I love a happy ending xxx


----------

